# Split Butt



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

How much do you think a rod builder would charge to reworkthese split butt jigging rods and make them a solid butt

I like the rods but hate the butts

They cost $110.00 bucks each

I need to fix them or sell them and start over

any advice?


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Nat (7/31/2009)*How much do you think a rod builder would charge to reworkthese split butt jigging rods and make them a solid butt
> 
> 
> 
> ...




some local willy prob built them rods that never fishes in a boat.they get hung in the holders.they would have to be put on from the bottom and its gonna suck.they will have to get an oversize slick butt and could run into gluing issues.good luck with that


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Dude...










Split










And Solid... no issues. Perhaps others can chime in too...


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey Panic your still here, I thought you were voted off the island today for beingthe forumjerkoff 

They were built in China

You think it's a slim chance they can be replaced


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

> *Mike aka FishWerks (7/31/2009)*Dude...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




now we're talking......


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

if you really want them fixed bring them to me.i will do them right and they wont be assed up with glue all over the handles.ill do em for 25 a piece plus parts


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

sounds good 

I'll get in touch and see when I can drop them off to you

Nat

Over


----------

